
Uber’s self-driving cars are already getting into scrapes in Pittsburgh - ourmandave
http://qz.com/798092/a-self-driving-uber-car-went-the-wrong-way-on-a-one-way-street-in-pittsburgh/
======
jibcage
To be honest, I'm really impressed with what Uber has accomplished so far. As
a Pittsburgh native, I can attest to the fact that urban planning seems to be
total afterthought here. The number of five-way intersections, weird stoplight
patterns, irregular turning lanes, and _stop signs on onramps_ (shudder) are
enough to make driving here a challenge for the average human, let alone the
average robot.

Driving the wrong way down a one way is, admittedly, bad, but the backup
driver clearly should have been paying more attention - in fact, Uber may not
have info about that incident because the driver may not have wanted to admit
s/he messed up. As for the fender-bender, it seemed to be the fault of another
driver.

